# I wish the Illegal Immigrants over here or on there way would read this....



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20091005/twl-revealed-the-world-s-best-place-to-l-3fd0ae9.html

The UK is only 21st,go to Norway or Iceland PLEASE:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

And the existing ones can **** off home.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!

This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....

you know that cheap clothing some people may buy....or the cheap food in asda/tesco comes from these countries and they dont have anything although this food is grown on there door step..

Please open ur eyes to the world and stop been so ignorant.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


Shut up.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


What is racist about wanting those here ILLEGALLY to leave??? They have NO RIGHT to be here...so where is the racism? By your statement above i think YOU are the narrow minded fool......if you want to pay for those here ILLEGALLY to stay here then feel free, most taxpayers don't want to...its bad enough paying for the vicky pollards of the country!

And if you don't wanna shop at tesco or asda.....then don't. SIMPLE!


----------



## Paganpete (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw that report too - but to be honest the countries above us ARE pretty good - Norway looks gorgeous and Japan is also a lovely place! We should be more worried if we place below Pakistan or Sudan!


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


This Country was not founded on imigration, it was raped and pilaged by the Romans and before that the Vikings!

If you follow/trace many a Family Tree there are plenty of home grown Natives still in existance.

Now i am not racist, however this Country is being over run by Economic Migrants- by this i meen they are going through all 'Safe Haven Countries' to find a home in the UK.

They then abuse our State Benefit System and have our Local Councils home them too.

Whilst taking over most of the illegal trade in drugs and prostitution.

These are hard facts backed up by Government & Police figures, so now do you want a Country that is losing its Great or a happy hippy lets all live together Lawless Britain that is on its knees?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Mrs Weeman said:


> What is racist about wanting those here ILLEGALLY to leave??? They have NO RIGHT to be here...so where is the racism? By your statement above i think YOU are the narrow minded fool......if you want to pay for those here ILLEGALLY to stay here then feel free, most taxpayers don't want to...its bad enough paying for the vicky pollards of the country!
> 
> And if you don't wanna shop at tesco or asda.....then don't. SIMPLE!


Well said MRS wee wee :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

No one is truly indigenous anywhere except Africa.

Perhaps we should ALL go home lol 

i jest


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Do you know why Norway is so good? It's because they never had a Margret Thacher in charge who flogged off BP and it's 50 % share (with Norway) of North Sea Oil for thrupence ha'penny. In norway, they have so much surplus money they build fantastic bridges across the fyords to keep people employed, just for the hell of it.

As for this country bening founded on immigration, since when? This is Brittania, peasant classes or as they are now called, working and middle are mainly indigenous. Upper classes were invaders - different to immigration. Just because we went from celts to saxons to normans doesn't mean we were immigrants, just a change of rulership.

XL bodies posted his whilst I was typing mine.


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


you absolute mug, that all i got to say


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


You wrote that thinking you'd get a big pat on the back didn't you! What an idiot. Do you pay tax?


----------



## YEHBUDDY (May 20, 2009)

so happy 'Van' is getting rinsed. mug


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


lol? their illegal........


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

loool.

Don't mind immigrants. Illegal ones can go home though.


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

BillC said:


> Do you know why Norway is so good? It's because they never had a Margret Thacher in charge who flogged off BP and it's 50 % share (with Norway) of North Sea Oil for thrupence ha'penny.


THANK GOD!!!! someone who can see Thatcher for what she REALLY was.

On another note though, none of are truly English, we are a mish mash nation of half breeds, even the damn royal family arent even English. But that being said, the country is fully and i agree that this issue needs to be resolved. But blame big business, why do you think this issue never really gets dealt with.


----------



## The Oak 2009 (Sep 14, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> This Country was not founded on imigration, it was raped and pilaged by the Romans and before that the Vikings!
> 
> If you follow/trace many a Family Tree there are plenty of home grown Natives still in existance.
> 
> ...


Agree with most of this statement, especially how Britain is losing it's 'Great' at the moment. But your opening sentence though is bullsh!t. First of all the Romans were in Britain from the 1st Century AD through to the 4th Century AD about 400 years BEFORE the Vikings, invaded Britain. Second of all, the Romans did not "rape and pilage" Britain, they largely helped to civilise what was a lawless mess of an island, and gave us such important inventions such as central heating and concrete. Hope you enjoyed that history lesson


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Von by the look of it the neg train is coming for youuuuuu!


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


EPIC FAIL:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dav1 (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree with the illegal bit in as far as they shouldn't be here, they have travelled through a number of safe countries who although economically stable don't provide the generous benefits this country provides. As long as some one comes here willing to work and integrate speaking English then I don't have a problem with them, although with our lack of boarder control and Liberal PC attitude this ain't gonna change.

With regards to being English apparently most "English" have northern spanish genes, then throw into that French, Germanic, scandinavian we are a breed of mongrels. Some people from the outer scottish isles have 95% Icelandic/norwegian/swedish genes.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm English. ish


----------



## XL BODIES LTD (Nov 25, 2005)

The Oak 2009 said:


> Agree with most of this statement, especially how Britain is losing it's 'Great' at the moment. But your opening sentence though is bullsh!t. First of all the Romans were in Britain from the 1st Century AD through to the 4th Century AD about 400 years BEFORE the Vikings, invaded Britain. Second of all, the Romans did not "rape and pilage" Britain, they largely helped to civilise what was a lawless mess of an island, and gave us such important inventions such as central heating and concrete. Hope you enjoyed that history lesson


Nice quote, but NOT truly correct, we as in the Celts are our own Bread, we and the Scottish Celts have always lived on this pleasent land!

However we are if you go back far enough a nation of Swedish, German, Roman, Celtic and Nowegian ancestry.

But it doesnt stop us being British and PROUD!

Just fed up of being taken for a ride by every illegal, money scrounging immigrant that see's Britain as a Free Meal Ticket!


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> What is racist about wanting those here ILLEGALLY to leave??? They have NO RIGHT to be here...so where is the racism? By your statement above i think YOU are the narrow minded fool......if you want to pay for those here ILLEGALLY to stay here then feel free, most taxpayers don't want to...its bad enough paying for the vicky pollards of the country!
> 
> And if you don't wanna shop at tesco or asda.....then don't. SIMPLE!


Well said :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

And i am originally from here, 100% absofukinlutley :ban:


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Von by the look of it the neg train is coming for youuuuuu!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: that is fvcking hilarious!!!! :lol:


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

when you walk the streets of england and look at the buildings in the city's.They were built by the irish.When it was.No dogs no blacks no irish in the pubs toilts and hotels .Imigrants built this country...Your just little pr**k thats a racist that needs a good floging..Or maybe your just young and naive.Either way stop and take a good look at youself..........................


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Ouch... i'd hate to be Van right now.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I kind of hope illegal immigrants don't start piling into countries like Norway, I've been and I can say it is an absolutely beautiful country! Amazing, the people, the place everything, and just a short walk and chair lift away from skiing down a nice white mountain. :thumb:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!
> 
> This country was founded on imagration and non of us are actaully from this island originally. Not only this but we are lucky enough to be born here and already have great access to clean food and water the corporate comapny that enrich the foundation of our economic structure deplete the resources of the poor....
> 
> ...


Just LOL


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

bkoz said:


> when you walk the streets of england and look at the buildings in the city's.They were built by the irish.When it was.No dogs no blacks no irish in the pubs toilts and hotels .Imigrants built this country...*Your just little *pr**k* thats a racist that needs a good floging..Or maybe your just young and naive.Either way stop and take a good look at youself..........................*


Are you an Illegal Immigrant by any chance? I say that because

A:You can't spell

B:You obviously DIDN'T read my post

C:Your post about the Irish building everything is utter sh1te :lol:

D:What the hell does (I Quote verbatim) "No dogs no blacks no irish in the pubs toilts and hotels"(Quote Ended) mean?????????????? :confused1:

And no BKOZ, I am older than yourself and obviously much more educated,and if you wish to slander people on here with your unintelligible nonsense,please firstly learn our language. Incidentally it's very easy to throw offensive language around behind your PC screen at home,I wonder if you would say that to a strangers face,I think not.We could meet up if you like:thumb:,I very much doubt you even know what Rascism means.

*Illegal Immigrants* are called *illegal* for a reason,they are not welcome here,yet they smuggle themselves over here in droves.But as you have commented BKOZ anyone who is against having Illegal Immigrants in their Country is a (Quoted Verbatim)"little pr**k thats a racist that needs a good floging..Or maybe your just young and naive"(Quote Ended),and I think you'll find that is 99.99999% of this Forum.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

As for Van,I think he'll get the message from you lot once he logs on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

bkoz said:


> *when you walk the streets of england and look at the buildings in the city's.They were built by the irish.*When it was.No dogs no blacks no irish in the pubs toilts and hotels .Imigrants built this country...Your just little pr**k thats a racist that needs a good floging..Or maybe your just young and naive.Either way stop and take a good look at youself..........................


As was my tarmac drive. Well he sounded Irish anyway


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

These type of threads never amount to anything positive IMO but everyone is entitled to there opinion I guess!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Gotta bless those Irish, they did a damned fine job.

Is there anything they didn't build? I bet they had a hand in the Pyramids you know..


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

PHHead said:


> These type of threads never amount to anything positive IMO but everyone is entitled to there opinion I guess!


I honestly didn't post it to be controversial,I actually thought the Countries and where they ranked would be the talking point,I only added the Illegal Immigrant bit as a tie in for the post,I'm going to stay away from that subject in the future lol,So yes PHHead agreed mate :thumb:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> Gotta bless those Irish, they did a damned fine job.
> 
> Is there anything they didn't build? I bet they had a hand in the Pyramids you know..


LMFAO :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: They did look below they did a scaled down one before the Big Ones in Egypt:thumb:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> EPIC FAIL:lol: :lol: :lol:





dudz said:


> Ouch... i'd hate to be Van right now.





KRS said:


> Just LOL





BigMutha said:


> As for Van,I think he'll get the message from you lot once he logs on :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You think i said tht for gratitude from forum members that i know over the internet.... my mind is slightly more complex than that. neg reps ooooooo!

If i hear anything remotley racist or fascist i will step up and tell you i think your an absolute idiot, i dont want credit it should just be a given in this day of age....

feel free to redwatch me :whistling:

http://www.redwatchonline.org/


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm still waiting to hear where the racism is that you keep referring to???? What part do YOU deem racist?


----------



## gold95 (May 23, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> What is racist about wanting those here ILLEGALLY to leave??? They have NO RIGHT to be here...so where is the racism? By your statement above i think YOU are the narrow minded fool......if you want to pay for those here ILLEGALLY to stay here then feel free, most taxpayers don't want to...its bad enough paying for the vicky pollards of the country!
> 
> And if you don't wanna shop at tesco or asda.....then don't. SIMPLE!


here here...have u thought about being a politician???


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

They can let all the fit Polish birds in IMO, all others can f*ck off


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm still waiting to hear where the racism is that you keep referring to???? What part do YOU deem racist?


*I wish the Illegal Immigrants over here or on there way would read this....*

refering to a page from the BBC saying Norway is the no1 country thus implying they should f*ck off somewhere else....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Van said:


> *I wish the Illegal Immigrants over here or on there way would read this....*
> 
> refering to a page from the BBC saying Norway is the no1 country thus implying they should f*ck off somewhere else....


They should, they are illegal.


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Van said:


> *I wish the Illegal Immigrants over here or on there way would read this....*
> 
> refering to a page from the BBC saying Norway is the no1 country thus implying they should f*ck off somewhere else....


don't really wanna butt in but I think you're missing the keyword here.

*ILLEGAL*


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

gold95 said:


> here here...have u thought about being a politician???


The BNP are recruiting...... :whistling:

http://bnp.org.uk/how-to-help/become-an-activist/


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

gold95 said:


> here here...have u thought about being a politician???


I'd be a sh!t politician, i'm too honest, not out for myself and my own greed, i would rule with an iron fist where necessary.....and dump Eurolaw, make swinging compulsory, as well as 7" heels....they would NEVER let me do that job!!!! :lol:


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Van said:


> If i hear anything remotley racist or fascist i will step up and tell you i think your an absolute idiot, i dont want credit it should just be a given in this day of age....
> 
> http://www.redwatchonline.org/]


What's Racist about wanting *Illegal* Immigrants out of our country? :confused1:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Can you imagine the press trying to keep up with my scandals? :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I'm still waiting to hear where the racism is that you keep referring to???? What part do YOU deem racist?


It's racist because your being racist about being racist.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Van said:


> You think i said tht for gratitude from forum members that i know over the internet.... my mind is slightly more complex than that. neg reps ooooooo!
> 
> If i hear anything remotley racist or fascist i will step up and tell you i think your an absolute idiot, i dont want credit it should just be a given in this day of age....
> 
> ...


You really need to get a grip, this is supposed to be a light hearted thread.

Look at yourself frothing at the mouth over an internet joke, pathetic.


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Van - fancy a bum?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> *I wish the Illegal Immigrants over here or on there way would read this....*
> 
> refering to a page from the BBC saying Norway is the no1 country thus implying they should f*ck off somewhere else....


let me make this clear...we are *NOT *talking about immigrants...we are talking about* ILLEGAL* immigrants.....you ain't the brightest button in the box, are you?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> Van - fancy a bum?


If hes not up for the offer can I put a bid in? Only if your receiving though :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> It's racist because your being racist about being racist.


 :lol: :lol: I am racist against politicians and the pc brigade......oh and i'm racist against eurolaw(not europeans, they are great! just the stoopid Brussels laws


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

WRT said:


> They should, they are illegal.


God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..

do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!! or starving to death.....

Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Van said:


> You think i said tht for gratitude from forum members that i know over the internet.... my mind is slightly more complex than that. neg reps ooooooo!
> 
> If i hear anything remotley racist or fascist i will step up and tell you i think your an absolute idiot, i dont want credit it should just be a given in this day of age....
> 
> ...


It's time for your medication son:thumb:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Van said:


> God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..
> 
> do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!! or starving to death.....
> 
> Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


Not always the case, criminals often flee their countries too :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: I am racist against politicians and the pc brigade......oh and i'm racist against eurolaw(not europeans, they are great! just the stoopid Brussels laws


argh. Well you've confused me now,,

fancy sexy time? :whistling:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> If hes not up for the offer can I put a bid in? Only if your receiving though :lol:


Nah sorry mate, only thing going up my ar$e is an implement being held by a woman, not a pork sword:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..
> 
> do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!! or starving to death.....
> 
> Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


So why don't they apply for asylum in the various safe haven countries they pass through to try to SNEAK into Britain? I'm ok if people are here LEGALLY....but thats NOT what we are discussing:rolleyes:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I reckon VON is a Human Trafficker and is hoarding many illegal immigrants both in his basement and vehicle.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

WRT said:


> Nah sorry mate, only thing going up my ar$e is an implement being held by a woman, not a pork sword,*unless it's a really big Pork Sword*  :thumb: :lol:


Control yourself WRT!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

You know Van, i can see the angle you are TRYING to take.........but you called someone a racist when there was NO racism, folk just band that about all over the place....and it annoys me. Tell me what RACE BigMutha is racist against...please?

Tell me where the RACISM is in saying that people here UNLAWFULLY shouldn't be here?

WHERE IS THE RACISM?????

For everyone else in the thread: I got the video cam....lets get naked!!!!!  :wub:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> let me make this clear...we are *NOT *talking about immigrants...we are talking about* ILLEGAL* immigrants.....you ain't the brightest button in the box, are you?





Mrs Weeman said:


> :lol: :lol: I am racist against politicians and the pc brigade......oh and i'm racist against eurolaw(not europeans, they are great! just the stoopid Brussels laws


How do you think Immigrants become legal huh..... look were on different levels here i personly think you need to read up on the sudject....

im not the brightest...haha you dont elocute yourself very well which leads me to think your not the brightest, and your narrow minded views also lead me to think you know nothing about the subject.

we'l end it here-


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Control yourself WRT!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


[email protected]:lol: :lol:



Mrs Weeman said:


> For everyone else in the thread: I got the video cam....lets get naked!!!!!  :wub:


Will you deepthroat me please?? :wub:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I reckon VON is a Human Trafficker and is hoarding many illegal immigrants both in his basement and vehicle.


FLMAOROTFL :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Can we see your Visas Van?


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Van said:


> God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..
> 
> do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!! or starving to death.....
> 
> Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


Yes I do care about other people, my family. This country is our birthright, why on earth would we want to allow thieves in who have no business being here to exploit our services and change our culture?

For every illegal fvcker who turns up, services for those who pay into the system suffer. Jobs are taken, communities are diluted.

Old people are being forced to sell their homes to pay for hospital treatment after paying tax all their lives. Some fvckers are stepping off the banana boat and tapping straight into our services without ever paying a penny into the system.

Don't get me wrong, I do care about people but charity starts at home.

Whiny little scroats like you need to wake the fvck up!!!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> You know Van, i can see the angle you are TRYING to take.........but you called someone a racist when there was NO racism, folk just band that about all over the place....and it annoys me. Tell me what RACE BigMutha is racist against...please?
> 
> Tell me where the RACISM is in saying that people here UNLAWFULLY shouldn't be here?
> 
> ...


I also see your point and i am not one of those people i assure you, i am not trying to take the PC high ground, im actually quite against that..

the point i made has been lost in translation


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Van said:


> How do you think Immigrants become legal huh*?* *L*ook we*'*re on different levels here*,* *I* *personally* think you need to read up on the su*b*ject.
> 
> *I'*m not the brightest. *H*aha you don*'*t elocute yourself very well, which leads me to think you*'re *not the brightest, and your narrow minded views also lead me to think you know nothing about the subject.
> 
> *W*e'l*l* end it here*.*


*
GRAMMAR POLICE DRIVE-BY!*

:gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Van's day to day vehicle. "I SWEAR THEY ARE JUST MY MATES WANTIN A LIFT TO THE PUB"


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i have stated my opinions on this to many times so i dnt think ill get in on this one lol but i just wana say that Van sounds like an out n out cvnt! lol what a looooooooser! lol and lol at the av you [email protected]!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Van said:


> How do you think Immigrants become legal huh..... look were on different levels here i personly think you need to read up on the sudject....
> 
> im not the brightest...haha you dont elocute yourself very well which leads me to think your not the brightest, and your narrow minded views also lead me to think you know nothing about the subject.
> 
> we'l end it here-


No mate,it's you who needs to educate yourself. http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/policyandlaw/immigrationlaw/

Law abiding Immigrants actually apply to become Legal citizens before they come to this Country,if accepted they come and live here,if they are declined they don't END OF STORY. You are promoting that people of other Countries should be allowed to come over here whatever their status...........and this oh learned one is what ruins Countries hence why there are laws against it.Have you ever heard of citizenship,Visas etc:confused1:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Van's day to day vehicle. "I SWEAR THEY ARE JUST MY MATES WANTIN A LIFT TO THE PUB"


LMAO you're cracking me up!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

oi BigMutha!!!! were is my steak!


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

KRS said:


> Yes I do care about other people, my family. This country is our birthright, why on earth would we want to allow thieves in who have no business being here to exploit our services and change our culture?
> 
> For every illegal fvcker who turns up, services for those who pay into the system suffer. Jobs are taken, communities are diluted.
> 
> ...


Ur looking at the wrong people man, its the goverment and the corporate companys you want to be shouting at....

These are all cause and effects of capitalism, this is what we have to understand

Imagine money as a deck of cards: 52 cards in a deck

Person A 30 (corporate companys, bankers etc)

Person B 20 (rich buisness man)

Person C 2 ( most of us working class )

Person D 0 ( this reps 80% of the worlds popution)

there is only so much money in circulation (unless quantance of easing comes into play like you will have seen in the recession)

Person D now has to either steal or rob cards from A B or C just to survive or move to another rich country like the UK, so we have to understand our system that we benifit from causes huge problems in lesser economical countries, so dont have a go at the family who flee from poverty have a go at the system!

Most of the people on this planet live in poverty

Money and Global Capitalism causes more problems than anything else, infact you can root most things back to it....the butterfly effect


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

WRT said:


> *
> GRAMMAR POLICE DRIVE-BY!*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:


Your smart


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> How do you think Immigrants become legal huh..... look were on different levels here i personly think you need to read up on the sudject....
> 
> im not the brightest...haha you dont elocute yourself very well which leads me to think your not the brightest, and your narrow minded views also lead me to think you know nothing about the subject.
> 
> we'l end it here-


You don't have to have perfect grammar and spelling to have alot of brain power, not that i have alot of brain power, i just have common sense and am sick of hearing people banding around racism at every opportunity, you are free to disagree with anyones views, but to call someone a racist(taken seriously these days) is not right in this case.

Plenty of people move to Britain every single year from countries all around the world....they don't come in by sneaking into the backs of lorries at Calais! My suggestion is they APPLY like everyone else has to! One guy waiting in France was on the news tonight, he was asked why he didn't apply in any of the countries he had travelled through and he replied that the reason was because Britain would be good to him( healthcare, housing etc) He has been caught trying to get into lorries 15 times...and he said he won't stop trying till he gets in...


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Van...... FUK OFF! lol


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur looking at the wrong people man, its the goverment and the corporate companys you want to be shouting at....
> 
> These are all cause and effects of capitalism, this is what we have to understand
> 
> ...


But that would mean they are coming here to steal my cards...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oi BigMutha!!!! were is my steak!


Still in the field!! He looked soooooo cute I just couldn't bring myself to slaughter him,btw I had a great BBQ last night:whistling: :lol:


----------



## OrganicSteel (Feb 4, 2008)

Van said:


> *You're* smart


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> [email protected]:lol: :lol:
> 
> Will you deepthroat me please?? :wub:


 :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> :thumb: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :thumbup1:


Erm if your deepthroating him, what am I getting? I asked for sexy time earlier so I had dibs  .


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Van said:


> Ur looking at the wrong people man, its the goverment and the corporate companys you want to be shouting at....
> 
> These are all cause and effects of capitalism, this is what we have to understand
> 
> ...


99.999% of all the technological advances we benefit from were born out of capitalism. All the good stuff is only available to the affluent first, when they become affordable, we get them...the butterfly effect.

In life you play the cards you are dealt with, simples.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Still in the field!! He looked soooooo cute I just couldn't bring myself to slaughter him,btw I had a great BBQ last night:whistling: :lol:


you greedy slaaaaaaaag! no steak for big jim! ill just have to eat Van then... dont look like there is a lot of protein on him tho?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS: Vans car has been picked up at the border. Van stated that his long lost cousins were simply hitching a ride in the boot as the other seats in the car were also occupied by long lost cousins.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you greedy slaaaaaaaag! no steak for big jim! ill just have to eat Van then... dont look like there is a lot of protein on him tho?


Lmfao. You could eat all the illegals piled up under his floorboards. If you get thru all 50-60 of them thats a good amount of protein I reckon?


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Erm if your deepthroating him, what am I getting? I asked for sexy time earlier so I had dibs  .


Pick an orifice:lol: (please don't say ear!)


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Erm if your deepthroating him, what am I getting? I asked for sexy time earlier so I had dibs  .


you get fuk all! guns have to be 18ins or more! thats me in then what about you? lol


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

F*ck if you weren't married mrs weeman I'd ask you to marry me, would love to be continually raped day and night:lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Pick an orifice:lol: (please don't say ear!)


Nostril. Whatever ones smaller, tighter the better rawr.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Its easy to jump on the band waggon, which you have all done,

i dont see any of you really having any strong opinions on the subject if you do im happy to discuss it all night long if you want?

I get all this for calling someone for having a fascist view.... haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you get fuk all! guns have to be 18ins or more! thats me in then what about you? lol


Measured the other day they are sitting at just over 18 inches so im in rawwr.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Lmfao. You could eat all the illegals piled up under his floorboards. If you get thru all 50-60 of them thats a good amount of protein I reckon?


na the quality is poor when turning to canabulism out side of the uk! i recon Mrs Weeman meat has enough protein in it? good old quality pink meat! yep!


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Measured the other day they are sitting at just over 18 inches so im in rawwr.


...... at less then 10% bf, you still in?.....


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Van said:


> Its easy to jump on the band waggon, which you have all done,
> 
> i dont see any of you really having any strong opinions on the subject if you do im happy to discuss it all night long if you want?
> 
> I get all this for calling someone for having a fascist view.... haha


How do you like this, anyone who gets caught sneaking into OUR country should have their legs shot off, thrown into a pit and torched alive.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> F*ck if you weren't married mrs weeman I'd ask you to marry me, would love to be continually raped day and night:lol:


were do you live?.....


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

WRT said:


> F*ck if you weren't married mrs weeman I'd ask you to marry me, would love to be continually raped day and night:lol:


Hows about a weekend of it? I'll have you begging for mercy :devil2: 



SK-XO said:


> Nostril. Whatever ones smaller, tighter the better rawr.


 mg: mg:

Oh alright then:stuart: :w00t: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Van said:


> Its easy to jump on the band waggon, which you have all done,
> 
> i dont see any of you really having any *strong opinions on the subject if you do im happy to discuss it all night long if you want?*
> 
> I get all this for calling someone for having a fascist view.... haha


i realy think your a cvnt i wana discuss that?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

WRT said:


> *How do you like this*, anyone who gets caught sneaking into OUR country should have their legs shot off, thrown into a pit and torched alive.


love it!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

WRT said:


> *GRAMMAR POLICE DRIVE-BY!*
> 
> :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana: :gun_bandana:





Van said:


> Your smart


*WRT* has been recognized many times over for his achievements. The International Union of Pure and Applied Physics named 2005 the "World Year of Physics" in commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the publication of the Annus Mirabilis Papers.

The *WRT* Memorial in central Washington, D.C. is a monumental bronze statue depicting *WRT* seated with manuscript papers in hand. The statue is located in a grove of trees at the southwest corner of the grounds of the National Academy of Sciences on Constitution Avenue, near the Vietnam Veterans Memorial.

The chemical element 99, *WRT**inium*, was named for him in August 1955.

In 1999 Time magazine named him the Person of the Century, beating contenders like Mahatma Gandhi and Franklin Roosevelt, and in the words of a biographer, "to the scientifically literate and the public at large, *WRT* *is synonymous with genius.*

2001 *WRT* is an inner main belt asteroid discovered on March 5, 1973.

The* WRT* Award (sometimes called the *WRT* Medal because it is accompanied with a gold medal) is an award in theoretical physics, that was established to recognize high achievement in the natural sciences. It was endowed by the Lewis and Rosa Strauss Memorial Fund in honor of *WRT's* 70th birthday. It was first awarded in 1951 and included a prize money of $15,000, which was later reduced to $5,000. The winner is selected by a committee (the first of which consisted of *WRT*, Oppenheimer, von Neumann and Weyl) of the Institute for Advanced Study, which administers the award. Lewis L. Strauss used to be one of the trustees of the institute.

The *WRT* Peace Prize is an award that is given yearly by the Chicago, Illinois-based *WRT* Peace Prize Foundation. Winners of the prize receive $50,000.

In 1990, *WRT's* name was added to the Walhalla temple.

*I would say WRT is quite smart*  :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> i realy think your a cvnt i wana discuss that?


Discuss.....


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ...... at less then 10% bf, you still in?.....


Im at like 12%.

Im natural anyway. Yours is full of magic milk :lol: .


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

big_jim_87 said:


> na the quality is poor when turning to canabulism out side of the uk! i recon Mrs Weeman meat has enough protein in it? good old quality pink meat! yep!


100% Scottish meat.......ish



WRT said:


> How do you like this, anyone who gets caught sneaking into OUR country should have their legs shot off, thrown into a pit and torched alive.


Careful you don't fall off that fence!:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Hows about a weekend of it? I'll have you begging for mercy :devil2:
> 
> mg: mg:
> 
> Oh alright then:stuart: :w00t: :lol:


Tbh me first, I live closer :L.


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

BigMutha said:


> *WRT* has been recognized many times over for his achievements. The International Union of Pure and Applied Physics named 2005 the "World Year of Physics" in commemoration of the 100th anniversary of the publication of the Annus Mirabilis Papers.
> 
> The *WRT* Memorial in central Washington, D.C. is a monumental bronze statue depicting *WRT* seated with manuscript papers in hand. The statue is located in a grove of trees at the southwest corner of the grounds of the National Academy of Sciences on Constitution Avenue, near the Vietnam Veterans Memorial.
> 
> ...


You missed, President of the homeless Mexican scrabble players society.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

WRT said:


> How do you like this, anyone who gets caught sneaking into OUR country should have their legs shot off, thrown into a pit and torched alive.


Imo eat them for protein instead

We are in a recession mate, :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

SK-XO said:


> Tbh me first, I live closer :L.


Haven't you left for my house yet:confused1: Whats keeping you?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Im at like 12%.
> 
> Im natural anyway. Yours is full of magic milk :lol: .


 ok then thats the last time you put your dick in m.... oh lol you mean gear? lol ok yea well your like 12ft tall? you gonna have big measurements.... not all lol


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

WRT said:


> How do you like this, anyone who gets caught sneaking into OUR country should have their legs shot off, thrown into a pit and torched alive.


Put them in to the Large Hadron Collider and accelerate them to 99.999999999% the speed of light, see how they like that:w00t:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

right folks, I'm off to bed..... :devil2: night night x


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Haven't you left for my house yet:confused1: Whats keeping you?


Google maps states your roughly 61.2 miles away from me, trek.com. Worth it, but then I have to get through weeman and fk tht.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Haven't you left for my house yet:confused1: *Whats keeping you*?


me! i got toooooo much test in me! and he aint goin no were!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok then thats the last time you put your dick in m.... oh lol you mean gear? lol ok yea well your like 12ft tall? you gonna have big measurements.... not all lol


Loool. Your like 2ft tall. You have shorter limbs, everythings easy for you jim.  :laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Google maps states your roughly 61.2 miles away from me, trek.com. Worth it, but then I have to get through weeman and fk tht.


you pussy! ill come with you?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Loool. Your like 2ft tall. You have shorter limbs, everythings easy for you jim.  :laugh:


no no no i just make 270kg squats look easy lol still a challenge....ish lol


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Erm if your deepthroating him, what am I getting? I asked for sexy time earlier so I had dibs  .


I thought you were busy with your phrasebook and your Polish bird:confused1: Promoting European relations?? :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Loool. Your like 2ft tall. *You have shorter limbs*, everythings easy for you jim.  :laugh:


yep thats why my cock rubs the floor!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you pussy! ill come with you?


I'd need to buy a baby seat to put u in the car. You can drive but I'd have to pile up 5 yellow pages and put a pair of stilts on you :L.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you greedy slaaaaaaaag! no steak for big jim! ill just have to eat Van then... dont look like there is a lot of protein on him tho?


Lmao,I'm dying from laughing at the posts on this thread!! Everyone's on form tonight! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I'd need to buy a baby seat to put u in the car. You can drive but I'd have to pile up 5 yellow pages and put a pair of stilts on you :L.


lol why when i can just fly along side?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> I thought you were busy with your phrasebook and your Polish bird:confused1: Promoting European relations?? :lol:


Im learning slowly. I've written quite a bit out, im tired and now relaxing :L.

I like european relations. u excited for the climax on sunday? I'll report back with the result. And a video if your lucky  . lool.

Infact i'll defo get a picture at least.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol why when i can just fly along side?


You need fuel to. I'll keep you happy feeding you illegal immigrants as long as it's not my polish bird, because idk if she's illegal or just on holiday lmfao.


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

alot of bullying on this site.

A man has a poit of viewwhch is pretty sound, and he gets "F*ck off" and othe jibes that have no intelligible contribution. some of the other statements are unbelievable.

i have no problem with immigrants, we need them as our own benefit poulation wont do the high proportion of menial jobs they undertake. And if skilled people want to come over and contribute then noproblem - a manufacturing manager at my place is polish and very good, though i did queston his schedule.. lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Lmao,I'm dying from laughing at the posts on this thread!! Everyone's on form tonight! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol we are cvntin off van in a lot of them and its not hard to think of things to say about that [email protected] is it? easy game if you ask me! lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> You need fuel to. I'll keep you happy feeding you illegal immigrants as long as it's not my polish bird, because idk if she's illegal or just on holiday lmfao.


you not gona let me eat you bird? i thought we were becoming friends?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you not gona let me eat you bird? i thought we were becoming friends?


Maybe, if your still up for letting me cream pie your bird during her sleep and jabbing her with some of your test argh.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> alot of bullying on this site.
> 
> A man has a poit of viewwhch is pretty sound, and he gets *"F*ck off*" and othe jibes that have no intelligible contribution. some of the other statements are unbelievable.
> 
> i have no problem with immigrants, we need them as our own benefit poulation wont do the high proportion of menial jobs they undertake. And if skilled people want to come over and contribute then noproblem - a manufacturing manager at my place is polish and very good, though i did queston his schedule.. lol


you can fuk off too!


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

Van said:


> Its easy to jump on the band waggon, which you have all done,
> 
> i dont see any of you really having any strong opinions on the subject if you do im happy to discuss it all night long if you want?
> 
> I get all this for calling someone for having a fascist view.... haha


very very true unfortunately. We can argue another point of view and do so in a better way. You cat dislike the guy for an opinion! argue, but be constructive! crikey.

the emotion that is let out here!! i'd have fun with many of you in a meeting!!!! LOL


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Maybe, if your still up for letting me cream pie your bird during her sleep and jabbing her with some of your test argh.


ffs again? sigh.... ok what ever i may wake er up for you this time?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you can fuk off too!


oh dear... lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ffs again? sigh.... ok what ever i may wake er up for you this time?


Again? I couldn't get it up first time arghh, this time will be different though  .


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> you can fuk off too!


LMFAO


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> oh dear... lol


lol what did you think i was gna say to that?


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Im learning slowly. I've written quite a bit out, im tired and now relaxing :L.
> 
> I like european relations. u excited for the climax on sunday? I'll report back with the result. And a video if your lucky  . lool.
> 
> Infact i'll defo get a picture at least.


Good Man :thumb:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Again? I couldn't get it up first time arghh, this time will be different though  .


ok ok i have this problem too you need 3g test and 22 viagra tabs! that works for me... some times lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Good Man :thumb:


ill get pics of er with my cock in er gob b4 e will! lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Good Man :thumb:


I'll get a pic of all the names of the UK-M members sharpie penned onto her body in diff locations and take picz.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ok ok i have this problem too you need 3g test and 22 viagra tabs! that works for me... some times lol


Can I put it in a protein shake?


----------



## e8_pack (Sep 20, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> lol what did you think i was gna say to that?


do you shout when you argue? you come across that way.

Is an opposing point of view not worth discussion? we learn more that way and is far more interesting.

What is to be gained with purile gestures and swearing rants or even wha appears to be idle treats..


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> Can I put it in a protein shake?


the pill yes but the test is in a pin and in the bum!


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> alot of bullying on this site.
> 
> A man has a poit of viewwhch is pretty sound, and he gets "F*ck off" and othe jibes that have no intelligible contribution. some of the other statements are unbelievable.
> 
> i have no problem with immigrants, we need them as our own benefit poulation wont do the high proportion of menial jobs they undertake. And if skilled people want to come over and contribute then noproblem - a manufacturing manager at my place is polish and very good, though i did queston his schedule.. lol


Bullying:confused1: The guy called me a Racist and a narrow minded fool,read the thread I posted,the only offensive people who have been on this thread is Van and Bkoz. And again *WE ARE TALKING ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NOT LEGAL ONES OVER HERE.*


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> do you shout when you argue? you come across that way.
> 
> Is an opposing point of view not worth discussion? we learn more that way and is far more interesting.
> 
> What is to be gained with purile gestures and swearing rants or even wha appears to be idle treats..


i shout when i argue yes not when im in a discucion. why do you ask this? did my ! frighten you? how a bout this:cursing:? i bet you think im raging now? lol


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

e8_pack said:


> do you shout when you argue? you come across that way.
> 
> Is an opposing point of view not worth discussion? we learn more that way and is far more interesting.
> 
> What is to be gained with purile gestures and swearing rants or even wha appears to be idle treats..


He has roid rage. It's best just to walk away :L.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> the pill yes but the test is in a pin and in the bum!


:L can I put the test in my testicals?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> *Bullying* :confused1: The guy called me a Racist and a narrow minded fool,read the thread I posted,the only offensive people who have been on this thread is Van and Bkoz. And again *WE ARE TALKING ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NOT LEGAL ONES OVER HERE.*


its on the list of words throwen around like racist.

and tbf i was offensive too lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> :L can I put the test in my testicals?


if you want? its not a good idea tho lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> He has roid rage. It's best just to walk away :L.


oi im natty! lol


----------



## lucianparsons (Jul 6, 2009)

There is only 1 way to deal with all the illegals.. when they come over. feed them eatch 1 piece of human turd. for 2 weeks 3 times a day, If they can survive then they can stay. if not then sling em. This is the only way foward.


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> its on the list of words throwen around like racist.
> 
> *and tbf i was offensive too lol*


But we expect that from you!! :lol: And we know you're joking,at least we think you are!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> oi im natty! lol


Lmfao. I know Jim. Thats what they all say.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

lucianparsons said:


> There is only 1 way to deal with all the illegals.. when they come over. feed them eatch 1 piece of human turd. for 2 weeks 3 times a day, If they can survive then they can stay. if not then sling em. This is the only way foward.


Where did that come from?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> But we expect that from you!! :lol: And we know you're joking,at least we think you are!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


........... some times lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Big Jim has been banned for 7 days for repeated foul language and insulting another member.

Discussion is welcome crass and abusive behaviour is not.

The rules are quite clear on flaming and abusive behaviour


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

TBH this thread shows how bad this general section has got....

2-3 pages of discussion on the topic, 8 pages of I wanna rape, suck or DT you and I can lift more than you, your fat, your a cnut, your a pr**k, your thick.......seriously not interesting to read at all.....

BUT...the topic is....Van - basically mate you have your view - fair enough, you think that these immigrants should be helped, I agree.....BUT we are in a developed country....it is developed for a reason. We have rules and regulations that we all live by....tax pays for healthcare, public services etc etc which are already at a stretch to aid the people we have in this country, we cant fit any more in! There are already issues with housing and jobs, where are they going to live and work?!

True asylum seekers and immigrants are given a case to answer and if they do then they enter the country and are helped.

The government and charities do a lot of aid work overseas to help people, but we are a small country we cant have them all live here....what we can do is help the people in there own countries, help their powers that be to make life better for them in their own countries.....

The most people on this forum are working class, people who have seen friends, family maybe themselves be made redundant and lose work and money during the recession, so preaching that we should help others is not going to go down too well.

No one is being racist, they are just saying we need to live by the rules put there to sustain the country we live in. Illegals should be deported.

Just my opinion.


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> Shut up.


best. reply. ever.


----------



## pecman (May 11, 2008)

Sorry i did laugh at a lot of this, I'm sad to say i found it really funny:whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

e8_pack said:


> alot of bullying on this site.
> 
> A man has a poit of viewwhch is pretty sound, and he gets "F*ck off" and othe jibes that have no intelligible contribution. some of the other statements are unbelievable.
> 
> *i have no problem with immigrants,* we need them as our own benefit poulation wont do the high proportion of menial jobs they undertake. And if skilled people want to come over and contribute then noproblem - a manufacturing manager at my place is polish and very good, though i did queston his schedule.. lol


WHERE DOES IT SAY WE HAVE A PROBLEM WITH IMMIGRANTS?

THE PROBLEM IS WITH *ILLEGAL *immigrants. *They *(the ILLEGALS) should APPLY like everyone else who wants to come live here, its NOT their right to sneak over here..you know, the same as what EVERYONE else from any other nation has to do.....



e8_pack said:


> very very true unfortunately. We can argue another point of view and do so in a better way. You cat dislike the guy for an opinion! argue, but be constructive! crikey.
> 
> the emotion that is let out here!! i'd have fun with many of you in a meeting!!!! LOL


You and your friend can't seem to get the jist of this......



BigMutha said:


> Bullying:confused1: The guy called me a Racist and a narrow minded fool,read the thread I posted,the only offensive people who have been on this thread is Van and Bkoz. And again *WE ARE TALKING ABOUT ILLEGAL IMMIGRANTS NOT LEGAL ONES OVER HERE.*


Yeah, another one of those terms that gets thrown around willy nilly...that in itself says alot about where this country is heading......anyway, morning sweetheart :wub:


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Van said:


> How do you think Immigrants become legal huh..... look were on different levels here i personly think you need to read up on the sudject....
> 
> im not the brightest...haha you dont elocute yourself very well which leads me to think your not the brightest, and your narrow minded views also lead me to think you know nothing about the subject.
> 
> we'l end it here-


Absolute idiot! Illegal immigrants should not be here! Thats why they are illegal! Legal Immigrants apply to immigration before they come to the country, they dont sneak in then claim asylum! :ban:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I can't understand how anyone can argue that we should be pitiful and welcoming of illegal immigrants.

If they have a genuine asylum case then OK but sneaking in on trucks deliberately, and deliberately having no papers on them so they cant be deported back to whereever is a criminal act.

SO now we should open our arms to criminals who can't do the right thing and claim asylum in the first safe country?

I've got no issue with genuine immigrants that come to the country and work, pay their taxes and contribute to the economy.

I have got an issue with people not of British citizenship coming into the country without permission and then claiming on the social and health benefits that I pay for in my taxes.

Anyone who argues this is right clearly has not a grasp of the deteriation of the NHS and the whole benefits system which is already stretched due to the recession.

I dont think Im selfish when I say that I want my taxes to be spent on helping British citizens or immigrants that have legally obtained the right to live here.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I can't understand how anyone can argue that we should be pitiful and welcoming of illegal immigrants.
> 
> If they have a genuine asylum case then OK but sneaking in on trucks deliberately, and deliberately having no papers on them so they cant be deported back to whereever is a criminal act.
> 
> ...


I agree completely.

Perhaps Van's viewpoint is a sad reflection on how people completely jump the gun on political correctness and go overboard with their response.

Another instance of the word 'race' being missued and abused. It's about time people stopped hiding behind words and were responsible for their actions - being an illegal immigrant means exactly that - a criminal. Do we want more criminals in the UK? No thanks, we have enough of our own.

M


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

i though Van had made a typo or misread and though the subject matter was ANY immigration and trying to make a clever deflection away from said cock up with the old 'capitilism is evil' line....

but clearly not


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Lets also not forget the difference between immigrants and asylum seekers.

immigrants are people that come here to settle and work much the same as say plumbers going to Australia from the UK because of the shortage of plumbers there.

Many people see immigrants as asian/afghan/iraq etc but this is not the case normally.

Most immigrants have to prove that they can make a living in the country.

Asylum seekers are those that have been forced out their country through oppression.

Both these are legal terms.

illegal immigrants are those that enter the country without permission.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Van said:


> God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..
> 
> do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!! or starving to death.....
> 
> Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


It honestly sounds like you've been brain washed by hippies. As for that Redwatch ****e, I've never seen just an overtly facist, oppresive bunch of ****s in my life. If you honestly think that an organisation that devotes its time and energy into stopping other people expressing their opinions will solve anything then you are obviously totally mislead and I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

I think my point has been ''lost in translation'' I admit the way I approached the argument was not a smart move but I let emotion get in the way of the topic at hand, Fascist racist behaviour should not be tolerated and really angers me when people don't see the bigger picture&#8230;.we are the cause of allot of these peoples misfortune and simply saying ''get them out'' is not the solution to the problem&#8230;.

I noticed allot of people saying they are more likely to dislike immigrants due to the recession, imagine yourself living in a country that has always been in a recession wouldn't you want to better the lives of you and your family?

This is all they are doing and yes it puts strain on out economy but so did the ''expenses scandal'' and the whole reason the recession started was because of greedy ''bankers'' and corporate companies ''immigrants'' are such a small % of the bigger picture&#8230;..The bankers and government knew the recession was coming it is expected due to inflation in a free market money based world economy and it has happened time and time again the Panic of 1797? Depression of 1807? Panic of 1819? Panic of 1837? Panic of 1857? wall street crash? 1980s (uk) recession

This system will continue to cripple hard working families, encourage anger hate, suicide , depression, crime and enslave us as people

And the people that are effected by this are our families, friends and children the people who are not are the bankers corporate companies etc as money makes money and in a recession money makes allot of money!!!!

This was my point I wish people directed there anger not at immigrants who are generally willing to help our economy and only want a better life but at the government/corporate body we are governed by&#8230;


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Van you live in a big bubble mate, I wish I could too....


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Van said:


> I think my point has been ''lost in translation'' I admit the way I approached the argument was not a smart move but I let emotion get in the way of the topic at hand, Fascist racist behaviour should not be tolerated and really angers me when people don't see the bigger picture&#8230;.we are the cause of allot of these peoples misfortune and simply saying ''get them out'' is not the solution to the problem&#8230;.
> 
> *I noticed allot of people saying they are more likely to dislike immigrants due to the recession,* imagine yourself living in a country that has always been in a recession wouldn't you want to better the lives of you and your family?
> 
> ...


Mate! Your totally missing the point in every post anyone has made. If i were you id re-read the thread!

Who said this? *I noticed allot of people saying they are more likely to dislike immigrants due to the recession, *

*
*

Seriously mate, sort it out! :ban:

*
*


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

e8_pack said:



> It honestly sounds like you've been brain washed by hippies. As for that Redwatch ****e, I've never seen just an overtly facist, oppresive bunch of ****s in my life. If you honestly think that an organisation that devotes its time and energy into stopping other people expressing their opinions will solve anything then you are obviously totally mislead and I feel sorry for you.


No you have misread what i said, i disagree with redwatch who are highly linked to fascist BNP ministers and members, i linked that website to show people what sick views people have and there are alot of people who are jumping on the nationalist bandwagon and this worries me...

Nazi (defination) A member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, founded in Germany in 1919 and brought to power in 1933 under Adolf Hitler.

BNP The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right, whites-only political party in the United Kingdom, formed as a splinter group of the British National Front by John Tyndall in 1982.[12] The party's current chairman is Nick Griffin, himself a former national organiser of the National Front - *source - wikipedia.org*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Van said:


> God damn it im loosing faith in humanity here....does no one care about other people at all..
> 
> do u not realise we are the lucky ones here, *its them that are hard done by fleeing countries in fear of been f*cking shot to bits!!!* or starving to death.....
> 
> Do you not have the human emotion to empathize (not aimed just at you WRT)


Granted, but it's obviously not that reason or else they'd flee somewhere closer to home rather than thousands of miles (afgans etc).

All because of the benefits IMO. All they have to do is keep applying for assylum, they are then allowed 3 months while there appeal is in consideration. If it's rejected then they just re-apply and thus the cycle goes on.....


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

and we are fleeing this country as there are no jobs left for us, as they have mostly been taken by foreign workers that will work for peanuts


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> Van you live in a big bubble mate, I wish I could too....


Why do you say this?

I personaly think i see the world for what it is...


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Fvckin' hell mate stop menstruating everywhere.

Spend less time on here and more time inviting illegals to double team you while you wear a Burka.

All meant in jest btw.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Granted, but it's obviously not that reason or else they'd flee somewhere closer to home rather than thousands of miles (afgans etc).
> 
> All because of the benefits IMO. All they have to do is keep applying for assylum, they are then allowed 3 months while there appeal is in consideration. If it's rejected then they just re-apply and thus the cycle goes on.....


Fair point, but there are poeple who were born in this country who take advanyage of the benefit system so surley they are just as bad??

Our benifit sytem was invented to reduce crime and poverty and that is what it has done , If people dont like it voice ur opinion to a local MP or form a petition for 10 downing street.

You can do it on http://www.number10.gov.uk/


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

XL BODIES LTD said:


> This Country was not founded on imigration, it was raped and pilaged by the Romans and before that the Vikings!


Sorry to be pedantic but I just cant stop myself....the romans were here a long time before the vikings.



BillC said:


> Do you know why Norway is so good? It's because they never had a Margret Thacher in charge


What a load of rubbish.....she was the best thing that ever happened to this country since Churchill....the 80's were glourious times where money just fell from the sky....ahhh happy days....not like now.

Oh by the way.....I know big jim went way over the top in this thread...but I'm glad he's only been banned for a week...I like him and he makes me smile (which is rare)..hurry back Jim :thumbup1:


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

so its now all the bankers faults.... you are therefore as guilty as those you preach to in that your 'racist' by suggesting all people who work in banks are the cause of the current depression? and are as 'press led' as those you accuse of jumping on the nationalist bandwagon - hmmmm

back to the original statement though - illegal immigrants arent welcome... why should they be? there is a system in place for legal immigration whether by process of asylum or via work ...why should anyone have the right to circumvent this??? in fact your happy to encourage people to blatently break the law.


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Magic Torch said:


> TBH this thread shows how bad this general section has got....
> 
> 2-3 pages of discussion on the topic, 8 pages of I wanna rape, suck or DT you and I can lift more than you, your fat, your a cnut, your a pr**k, your thick.......seriously not interesting to read at all.....
> 
> ...


Excellent post mate.

We should be able to discuss and respect someone's views without really needding to start using foul language.

Van, you got to understand the current climate and the way things are heading in Britain. I know where you are coming from BUT realistically that is not the way to approach the issues you feel strongly about. Immagration is causing all sorts of issues but Illegal immgration is a no no, in my opinion. This country helps immigrants, if the go through the correct routes and you can't knock that.

There is no space, work and place for illegals, its quiet simple. If they want to enter this country go through the correct route. Some people will disagree with immigration as a whole but thats their views

BTW this is coming from an immigrant!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Blimey! Mad thread!

How did it go from this -->



> The UK is only 21st,go to Norway or Iceland PLEASE


Via this -->



> Ur an absolute racist, narrow minded fool!


And this -->



> what sick views people have and there are alot of people who are jumping on the nationalist bandwagon and this worries me...


To this -->



> i realy think your a cvnt


 :lol:

pretty much sums up the thread hehe


----------



## Imy79 (Oct 19, 2007)

Again correct me if Im wrong Van, racisim and fascism are completly a different topic. Personally I think your mixing that with the topic in hand. As tinytom has mentioned there are immigrants, asylum seekers and illegal immigrants. The first two sets of people can follow procedures and their validity will be review and passed as neccessary. Illegal immgrants are criminals as such as they are trying to beat the system and force themselves into this country.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

well that was interesting i wonder how many neg reps got sent through this thread haha


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Haven't read possibly 9 pages of this thread, but everone is entitled to views, no need to gang up on van and neg him into oblivion really is there. From the posts I've read, he hasn't said too much to deserve this amount of backlash lads.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

dave20 said:


> Mate! Your totally missing the point in every post anyone has made. If i were you id re-read the thread!
> 
> Who said this? *I noticed allot of people saying they are more likely to dislike immigrants due to the recession, *
> 
> ...


No the topic has moved as people have slated me, and i have answered with my opinion on the matter.



Imy79 said:


> Excellent post mate.
> 
> We should be able to discuss and respect someone's views without really needding to start using foul language.
> 
> ...


O' absolutley i agree we need to be realistic but i think a change in consciousness about the subject needs to be understood, everything has a cause and effect if you can find the source of a problem then you can look to address it, allot of politics avoids this... we need a scientific aproach to social issues



Imy79 said:


> Again correct me if Im wrong Van, racisim and fascism are completly a different topic. Personally I think your mixing that with the topic in hand. As tinytom has mentioned there are immigrants, asylum seekers and illegal immigrants. The first two sets of people can follow procedures and their validity will be review and passed as neccessary. Illegal immgrants are criminals as such as they are trying to beat the system and force themselves into this country.


Yes agreed but often stem from u simular view point.

I think ur missing my point these people cant apply many can not read or wright Especially in English they have fled there country and don't have official papers etc they fear authoritys due to the life they have lived in there country, so they come here ''illegal'' then they claim asylum to become legal...



dan the man said:


> well that was interesting i wonder how many neg reps got sent through this thread haha


I had positive 60000 now im neg - 46000 lol

Im not bothered TBH ive only tried to express my views.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> I can't understand how anyone can argue that we should be pitiful and welcoming of illegal immigrants.
> 
> If they have a genuine asylum case then OK but sneaking in on trucks deliberately, and deliberately having no papers on them so they cant be deported back to whereever is a criminal act.
> 
> ...


I AGREE BUT WHAT I DONT AGREE IS THE REST OF THE B/S THAT HAS FOLLOWEDREAL CONCERN FOR THE ABUSE OF THE SYSTEM YES BACK HANDED NESS(NOT A WORD NO) I DONT AGREE WITH.IVE FRIENDS WHO'S PARENTS CAME OVER HERE LIKE MINE LEGAL SOME WHITE IN APPEARANCE WHO SAY THINGS ARE TOO EASY.AS A NATION INSTEAD SAYING ILLEGALS,NOW MUSLIMS ARE THE BLAME FOR X,Y AND Z AS A COUNTRY WE SHOULD BE SAYING THIS NEEDS TO BE SORTED.I PAY TAXES ETC YET THERE ARE SOME BORN AND BREAD WHO DONT PAY TAXES DONT WANT TO WORK A GOVERNMENT THAT IS WEAK AND SOFT WHERE IT MATTERS.YOU DONT HAVE TO GO FAR RIGHT OR PC MADE JUST COMMON SENSE.VAN I SEE WHERE YOUR COMING FROM BUT IF YOUR ILLEGAL HENCE BREAKING THE LAW YOU HAVE TO BE PUNISHED LIKE ANYTHING ELSE


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> I AGREE BUT WHAT I DONT AGREE IS THE REST OF THE B/S THAT HAS FOLLOWEDREAL CONCERN FOR THE ABUSE OF THE SYSTEM YES BACK HANDED NESS(NOT A WORD NO) I DONT AGREE WITH.IVE FRIENDS WHO'S PARENTS CAME OVER HERE LIKE MINE LEGAL SOME WHITE IN APPEARANCE WHO SAY THINGS ARE TOO EASY.AS A NATION INSTEAD SAYING ILLEGALS,NOW MUSLIMS ARE THE BLAME FOR X,Y AND Z AS A COUNTRY WE SHOULD BE SAYING THIS NEEDS TO BE SORTED.I PAY TAXES ETC YET THERE ARE SOME BORN AND BREAD WHO DONT PAY TAXES DONT WANT TO WORK A GOVERNMENT THAT IS WEAK AND SOFT WHERE IT MATTERS.YOU DONT HAVE TO GO FAR RIGHT OR PC MADE JUST COMMON SENSE.VAN I SEE WHERE YOUR COMING FROM BUT IF YOUR ILLEGAL HENCE BREAKING THE LAW YOU HAVE TO BE PUNISHED LIKE ANYTHING ELSE


Why are you shouting babe? We're not deaf!:laugh:


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> Why are you shouting babe? We're not deaf!:laugh:


Great I'm now partially deaf and have sent myself completely blind following links to certain places sent by certain board posters. Next party I want an invite. :cool2:

Supermod TT, summed it up, you cannot deny his logic. This thread certainly got nasty, no need for the personnal attacks. If we were all the same, life would be very boring.

Now all of you non -gingers fck off out of our country. Only us gingers and their spouses should be allowed to stay. It's the only country designed for our skin type anyhow, so sod off somewhere we cannot go, you know, somewhere there is sunlight.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BillC said:


> Great I'm now partially deaf and have sent myself completely blind following links to certain places sent by certain board posters. Next party I want an invite. :cool2:
> 
> Supermod TT, summed it up, you cannot deny his logic. This thread certainly got nasty, no need for the personnal attacks. If we were all the same, life would be very boring.
> 
> Now all of you non -gingers fck off out of our country.* Only us gingers and their spouses* should be allowed to stay. It's the only country designed for our skin type anyhow, so sod off somewhere we cannot go, you know, somewhere there is sunlight.


Here Here! :lol: :lol: :lol:

Don't blame me for your blindness, i did warn you first:tongue:


----------



## IanStu (Apr 12, 2009)

Van said:


> I had positive 60000 now im neg - 46000 lol
> 
> Im not bothered TBH ive only tried to express my views.


I dont think its fair that you have been negged so badly for expressing your views....in fact I rarely see the need to neg anyone...it would have to be a realy exceptionaly bad post for me to even consider it.

So I'll replace your reps mate....infact you'll end up with far more than you started with :thumb:

Although I'll just say I dont think there is anything racist about controlling immigration....but I can see where your argument is coming from.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

BillC said:


> Great I'm now partially deaf and have sent myself completely blind following links to certain places sent by certain board posters. Next party I want an invite. :cool2:
> 
> Supermod TT, summed it up, you cannot deny his logic. This thread certainly got nasty, no need for the personnal attacks. If we were all the same, life would be very boring.
> 
> Now all of you non -gingers fck off out of our country. Only us gingers and their spouses should be allowed to stay. It's the only country designed for our skin type anyhow, so sod off somewhere we cannot go, you know, somewhere there is sunlight.


Haha your point above is an ovious joke but that is almost how some british people view this country...

I feel like a social outcast now due to my huge red bar! must feel simular to having bright red hair - just joking mate ur the only one half on my side....haha :thumb:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I dont think its fair that you have been negged so badly for expressing your views....in fact I rarely seen the need to neg anyone...it would have to be a realy exceptionaly bad post for me to even consider it.
> 
> So I'll replace your reps mate....infact you'll end up with far more than you started with :thumb:
> 
> Although I'll just say I dont think there is anything racist about controlling immigration....but I can see where your argument is coming from.


Wow i have been free'd of my ''red'' cuffs and chains! i can now fit back into the UKM society

Yea i know immagration needs to be controlled but so does population (which isnt) its all apart of World Resource Managment which at the minute is about as poorley managed as my local boozer.

You cant just point fingures at people of X ethnic decent..as this is how i felt people were betraying there views...so i stepped in , now 13 pages later...


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

Crumbs...


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

Van said:


> You cant just point fingures at people of X ethnic decent..as this is how i felt people were betraying there views...so i stepped in , now 13 pages later...


Nobody mentioned race once, you were the first to make it an issue of race. The issue was illegal immigration.

If BigMutha had posted a thread where he claimed whites were superior to other races or criticised people based upon their ethnic origin I'm pretty sure he would be sitting there with a nice row of red bars.

If you hadn't posted in this thread, I'm pretty sure this thread wouldn't have made 3 pages. Sadly it's your own narrow mindedness that has turned the thread into what it is.

It doesn't matter how you twist and turn your argument, your first post in this thread still stands, you accused BigMutha of racism and called him a fool without valid reason.


----------



## BillC (Jun 11, 2009)

IanStu said:


> I dont think its fair that you have been negged so badly for expressing your views....in fact I rarely see the need to neg anyone...it would have to be a realy exceptionaly bad post for me to even consider it.
> 
> So I'll replace your reps mate....infact you'll end up with far more than you started with :thumb:
> 
> Although I'll just say I dont think there is anything racist about controlling immigration....but I can see where your argument is coming from.


Nice one Ianstu, wow my measly 1.7m reps didn't touch the damage he had, lol, so don't be shy :whistling:

Ow and I aint joking, all of you ginger hating spainish/french/german/viking decendants I can get a nice tan boys, f'off and leave us miserable ginger sunlight haters alone to suffer this friggin weather on our own. Besides, more of you leave, the more chance I have of getting friendly with mrs weeman:lol:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

BillC said:


> Nice one Ianstu, wow my measly 1.7m reps didn't touch the damage he had, lol, so don't be shy :whistling:
> 
> Ow and I aint joking, all of you ginger hating spainish/french/german/viking decendants I can get a nice tan boys, f'off and leave us miserable ginger sunlight haters alone to suffer this friggin weather on our own. Besides, more of you leave, the more chance I have of getting friendly with mrs weeman:lol:


/smooches up to Bill...you know i got a thing for Gingers...don't you? :wub:


----------



## KRS (Nov 27, 2008)

BillC said:


> Nice one Ianstu, wow my measly 1.7m reps didn't touch the damage he had, lol, so don't be shy :whistling:
> 
> Ow and I aint joking, all of you ginger hating spainish/french/german/viking decendants I can get a nice tan boys, f'off and leave us miserable ginger sunlight haters alone to suffer this friggin weather on our own. Besides, more of you leave, the more chance I have of getting friendly with mrs weeman:lol:


Now the gingers have MT2 they are slowly migrating to sunnier climates, there are whole coastlines where the beach is unusable due to the stench of undercover gingers sunbathing.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Van said:


> No you have misread what i said, i disagree with redwatch who are highly linked to fascist BNP ministers and members, i linked that website to show people what sick views people have and there are alot of people who are jumping on the nationalist bandwagon and this worries me...
> 
> Nazi (defination) A member of the National Socialist German Workers' Party, founded in Germany in 1919 and brought to power in 1933 under Adolf Hitler.
> 
> BNP The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right, whites-only political party in the United Kingdom, formed as a splinter group of the British National Front by John Tyndall in 1982.[12] The party's current chairman is Nick Griffin, himself a former national organiser of the National Front - *source - wikipedia.org*


Although getting immigrants out is probaly a view shared by most BNP members its also an opinion shared by many people irregardless of colour or background who live in this country legitimately. Your far too eagar to pigeon hole people because you feel strongly about it in exactly the same way that I totally misread the purpose of the website because I was so eagar disagree with you.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Van said:


> Yea i know immagration needs to be controlled but so does population (which isnt) its all apart of World Resource Managment which at the minute is about as poorley managed as my local boozer.


How the hell are we going to control population?

You sound like a politician


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> http://uk.news.yahoo.com/5/20091005/twl-revealed-the-world-s-best-place-to-l-3fd0ae9.html
> 
> The UK is only 21st,go to Norway or Iceland PLEASE:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:





Hawky said:


> And the existing ones can **** off home.





KRS said:


> Nobody mentioned race once, you were the first to make it an issue of race. The issue was illegal immigration.
> 
> If BigMutha had posted a thread where he claimed whites were superior to other races or criticised people based upon their ethnic origin I'm pretty sure he would be sitting there with a nice row of red bars.
> 
> ...


 Read it, I still think it sounds like he's being racist (especially hawky) and as I said earlier I didn't approach with logic and let my emotion get in the way... but then peopled flamed me for saying that and then the debate continued.....haha



Hawky said:


> Although getting immigrants out is probaly a view shared by most BNP members its also an opinion shared by many people irregardless of colour or background who live in this country legitimately. Your far too eagar to pigeon hole people because you feel strongly about it in exactly the same way that I totally misread the purpose of the website because I was so eagar disagree with you.


I cant go over this again, what makes you more legitmate of a person? what would you prefer they were killed? as that what happens in the countries these people are flleeing from!


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Van said:


> BNP The *British National Party* (*BNP*) is a far-right, whites-only political party in the United Kingdom,


No it isnt.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Mrs weeman forgot to release the caps lock...silly me. Your point I agreed with aswell ILLEGAL it was some of the other stuff that was going to far.

Ps Bill C I hate the sun and Im far from ginger lol


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

chilisi said:


> uk border force on sky 3 is relevant to the thread
> 
> apparently 1 million Illegal Immigrants live and work in the uk...
> 
> this isnt a drain to the british society as a whole...?


I wouldnt trust Sky 3 for there facts.

The most recent Home Office estimate suggested there could be between 310,000 and 570,000 unauthorised migrants in Britain. - 2009


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Golden Man said:


> Mrs weeman forgot to release the caps lock...silly me. Your point I agreed with aswell ILLEGAL it was some of the other stuff that was going to far.
> 
> Ps Bill C I hate the sun and Im far from ginger lol


its alright sweetie, my hearing is slowly returning as the ringing in my ears dies down:lol:

I also hate the sun, love to jump on a sunbed for 10 mins, but the real sun just makes me grumpy, i get migrains...and i'm not ginger, i thought i had caught the ginger disease from Bri :lol:

I think it turned harsh because he accused someone of being racist, when there was no racism, then said we lacked compassion,then said i had no idea what i was talking about(even though he was the one clueless as to the protocol for immigrating here) then he continued to go on and on....and now admits that we do have a problem with ILLEGAL immigrants.....but still thinks we should let em all in, even though they are on the news saying they are coming to rob the system!!!!! I mean WTF?!?!?!

HE is racist, he thinks we should FAVOUR those waiting in France, waiting to get here ILLEGALLY over others who have to follow the system....favouritism isn't equality.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Golden Man said:


> Ps Bill C I hate the sun and Im far from ginger lol


No, you just shaved it all off GM :laugh:

... :whistling:


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> I wouldnt trust Sky 3 for there facts.
> 
> The most recent Home Office estimate suggested there could be between 310,000 and 570,000 unauthorised migrants in Britain. - 2009


Yeah, cause we are likely to believe the home office FPMSL.....yeah, the government would never lie to us, would they? :whistling:


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

lol come on we all now that the irish are the british who could swim, the welsh are the british who couldn't, the jocks are the english who didn't want to climb over the hills to get to Wales and the Cornish are the brits that tried to tunnel their way out.

We are a mongrel nation and that is our strength!

I agree that in last 20 years we have had governments to liberal for the countries own good, however all parties are moviing a little more to the right even if they dont care to admit it.

My own heitage line is Scott's, Irish. But I have moles and curly hair so obviously somewhere down me family history we had relatives from hotter part of the world. Is it a problem? hell no!

But in answer to the initial post, if you aint here legal, you should return to country of origin or first country in EU that you passed.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Witch-King said:


> No, you just shaved it all off GM :laugh:
> 
> ... :whistling:


Okay Witch-King you've lost me is that some attempt silver level humour that has fallen beneath me!!!!!!! :lol: :whistling:

I can understand Vans sentiments but if their ILLEGAL(just making a point) then their breaking the law and therefore dealt with correctly but this should be across the. There was a lady who's son was brought up in the uk fought for britain/England in a war died and the government were quick to try and send here back to Jamaica yet with others nothing seems to be happening.

The people who set these laws need to stick to the laws at all times like everything if you allow 1 person to abuse a system others will follow which leads to a whole other set of problems.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

BLUTOS said:


> lol come on we all now that the irish are the british who could swim, the welsh are the british who couldn't, the jocks are the english who didn't want to climb over the hills to get to Wales and the Cornish are the brits that tried to tunnel their way out.
> 
> We are a mongrel nation and that is our strength!
> 
> ...


Getton you janner:lol: That was a joke...wasnt meant to offend :beer:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Mrs Weeman said:


> I think it turned harsh because he accused someone of being racist, when there was no racism, then said we lacked compassion,then said i had no idea what i was talking about(even though he was the one clueless as to the protocol for immigrating here) then he continued to go on and on....and now admits that we do have a problem with ILLEGAL immigrants.....but still thinks we should let em all in, even though they are on the news saying they are coming to rob the system!!!!! I mean WTF?!?!?!
> 
> HE is racist, he thinks we should FAVOUR those waiting in France, waiting to get here ILLEGALLY over others who have to follow the system....favouritism isn't equality.


 That is a matter of opinion, I still think he was being indirectly racist or if not was easily preserved that way, I never once said that it doesn't need to be controlled ur missing my point completely, everything has to be managed or there would be chaos.

My point is that we need to look at the bigger picture and help countries & people that are in that situation, ids rather over populate our country then let them die...but this is still not ideal! Things are not as simple as a one word answer or solutions as we live in an extremely complex society&#8230; I'm not saying things I am suggesting are perfect, I do think I have a generally good knowledge on world affairs as it is something I am very interested in, and I may of said some things out of anger of in defense as at the time the whole board was just shouting abuse at me&#8230;.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

HE is racist, he thinks we should FAVOUR those waiting in France, waiting to get here ILLEGALLY over others who have to follow the system....favouritism isn't equality.

Good point Mrs.Weeman he can't openly call people racist just like that.

I'm English however my wife is a legal immigrant from Nigeria, we've spent a small fortune getting her citizenship through the proper channels,she has a law degree and a good job and pays a lot of tax.It frustrates her to see others arriving in the back of a lorry and immediately looking for benefits.


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Van said:


> Read it, I still think it sounds like he's being racist (especially hawky) and as I said earlier I didn't approach with logic and let my emotion get in the way... but then peopled flamed me for saying that and then the debate continued.....haha
> 
> I cant go over this again, what makes you more legitmate of a person? what would you prefer they were killed? as that what happens in the countries these people are flleeing from!


I hold some pretty right wing beliefs but I don't let that impact on my objectivity. I don't think I'm superior to anyone else and I am very fortunate to be living in this country. I don't really hold strong beliefs either way. I don't pretend to know much about immigrants or really care about them. If you are angered by other peoples comments like mine, maybe you are oversensitive about this particular issue and maybe it would help if you let of steam by doing something constuctive concerning this like attending protests or some such hippie ****.

Have your opinion. I'll have mine. But this isn't a debate, its just a ramming home of opinions. As long as you don't see it as more than that then it won't get blown out of proportion to such a degree that it has already.


----------



## wills68 (Jan 6, 2009)

The country is now full.......one in, one out me thinks!!!


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

blackbeard said:


> Good point Mrs.Weeman he can't openly call people racist just like that.
> 
> I'm English however my wife is a legal immigrant from Nigeria, we've spent a small fortune getting her citizenship through the proper channels,she has a law degree and a good job and pays a lot of tax.It frustrates her to see others arriving in the back of a lorry and immediately looking for benefits.


Thats exactly it mate, those that come over with the intention to abuse our NHS, Tax and benefit systems that us and our familes have contributed to for many many years are the problem. I have great respect for anyone who comes over starts up a new life and contributes to society here. Not those who try to bleed the system dry and then send the money out of the country. These people have no intention of living or contributing here just to use it as a cash cow.


----------



## Ripp3d (Aug 31, 2006)

Van said:


> That is a matter of opinion, I still think he was being indirectly racist or if not was easily preserved that way, I never once said that it doesn't need to be controlled ur missing my point completely, everything has to be managed or there would be chaos.
> 
> My point is that we need to look at the bigger picture and help countries & people that are in that situation, ids rather over populate our country then let them die...but this is still not ideal! Things are not as simple as a one word answer or solutions as we live in an extremely complex society&#8230; I'm not saying things I am suggesting are perfect, I do think I have a generally good knowledge on world affairs as it is something I am very interested in, and I may of said some things out of anger of in defense as at the time the whole board was just shouting abuse at me&#8230;.


YOUR missing the point...theres only so much that this country cope with, be it the NHS or Benefits, why would we as a nation allow illegal immigrants to have the same rights as someone paying into the systems and society for years, even generations?

You my friend are everything thats so wrong with this country, a PC, do gooder who thinks hes being clever yet what you suggest and argue is just plain dumb and it will be those who have worked so hard to generate and contribute to these systems that lose out in the end. :cursing:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

Hawky said:


> I hold some pretty right wing beliefs.....


Nuff said



Ripp3d said:


> Thats exactly it mate, those that come over with the intention to abuse our NHS, Tax and benefit systems that us and our familes have contributed to for many many years are the problem. I have great respect for anyone who comes over starts up a new life and contributes to society here. Not those who try to bleed the system dry and then send the money out of the country. These people have no intention of living or contributing here just to use it as a cash cow.


 People don't come here to abuse it, there in desperate need my friend. all who participate in a capitalist society intend to bleed it dry, that is the goal of the free market '' to be the richest most powerful company'' 1 product bought by all.

I personly care more about a persons life over money.



Ripp3d said:


> YOUR missing the point...theres only so much that this country cope with, be it the NHS or Benefits, why would we as a nation allow illegal immigrants to have the same rights as someone paying into the systems and society for years, even generations?
> 
> You my friend are everything thats so wrong with this country, a PC, do gooder who thinks hes being clever yet what you suggest and argue is just plain dumb and it will be those who have worked so hard to generate and contribute to these systems that lose out in the end. :cursing:


Ok you have no facts there your just shouting abuse and have no idea the concept I am suggesting, I am certainly not a ''PC do gooder'' I just care about Human Rights... something many generations of people have worked/fought very hard for... and if its not for people who give a sh*t this world would be a very horrible place.

I am a person who studies and researches everything i have an opinion on until I can make an evaluated point.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Van said:


> That is a matter of opinion, I still think he was being indirectly racist or if not was easily preserved that way, I never once said that it doesn't need to be controlled ur missing my point completely, everything has to be managed or there would be chaos.
> 
> My point is that we need to look at the bigger picture and help countries & people that are in that situation, ids rather over populate our country then let them die...but this is still not ideal! Things are not as simple as a one word answer or solutions as we live in an extremely complex society&#8230; I'm not saying things I am suggesting are perfect, I do think I have a generally good knowledge on world affairs as it is something I am very interested in, and I may of said some things out of anger of in defense as at the time the whole board was just shouting abuse at me&#8230;.


Ok, i must have been one of the few in this thread not to neg you, but that post is the straw that broke the camels back....

And so that others can see what i wrote: ok, i have had enough, you are wrong, the WHOLE board was never shouting at you, i have always been accurate and non flaming in my posts to you. Also, so worldly wise that you don't know we have a PROCESS for people who want to live here? JOKE

My question to you Van(again)....WHICH race is BigMutha racist against? YOU are the only person talking RACE here, we are discussing people who are breaking our coountries laws, REGARDLESS of race.


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

you let 3rd world people in you hav a 3rd world country with 3rd world ideas open your eyes folks this country has gone to the dogs. when in rome do as the romans do, not when in rome tell the romans what to do.............


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

lol its OK Janner means a common, un educated sometimes violent person born by a port , lol I am so can take no offence at the term lol.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

BLUTOS said:


> lol its OK Janner means a common, un educated sometimes violent person born by a port , lol I am so can take no offence at the term lol.


I know what it means I could be classed as that aswell apart from the obvious.....London aint a port but Im living in plymuff!!!

Some people need to chill VAN you know and others are taking it too far but at least nearly showing what they REALLY think.

Van the only thing I will say is that if their ILLEGAL then theyve broken the law. All the other back handed comments are irrelevant;as you cant and shouldnt be helping someone break the law. Enough from the Golden Man.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Most unfortunate thing about ALL this thread? The title. Misleading.

The story itself, the link, is pretty fine. Iceland, happiest place to be.. where did it go wrong? Got to be the thread title methinks.


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

Van said:


> Nuff said
> 
> People don't come here to abuse it, there in desperate need my friend. all who participate in a capitalist society intend to bleed it dry, that is the goal of the free market '' to be the richest most powerful company'' 1 product bought by all.
> 
> ...


----------



## the_game (Sep 28, 2009)

Its too little too late!

The government should have had far stricter initiatives and regulations in place over 10 years ago. People are coming into this country illegally and some of them are working and some of them are sponging off the government.

I can fully understand people who are genuinely escaping their country for fear of being killed/executed but if they then choose to come here and sit on their ass and take free money, then they should go back but the way the government is being run at the moment, that option probably isn't viable because they wouldn't be able to find them anyway.

There's nothing wrong about genuine legal imigrants coming to this country and working but the problems start when they are illegal and choose to do nothing. Also it our own government's fault for letting it get this far in the first place.

If they had regulated it properly, the problem would be nowhere near as big as it is now and could be contained.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

blackbeard said:


> x2
> 
> countries such are france, italy etc are perfectly safe countries. They have their fair share but the illegals all want to reach the promised land of treasure i.e. Britain. its got to stop. Our infrastructure is at breaking point.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Van said:


> I personly care more about a persons life over money.


Why aren't you out there helping people then? Go give some money to the people in your local town centre who are homeless, starving and in desperate need of help from someone like yourself.

Go make a large vat of stew and go feed everyone. Give them your clothes and your money. Let them sleep in your house, keep them sheltered.

Ask nothing in return because you my friend are lucky to be here remember.

Prove you are a man of action not words. Charity starts at home.


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

El Ricardinho said:


> Thats not actually the case France has more illegal immigrants than the UK,
> 
> For the past few years, Europe has gravitated towards nationalism and government policy initiatives geared against immigration and asylum seekers. In France, the situation is hardly promising for illegal immigrants currently working hotels, construction, restoration, and most any other low-wage jobs considered too menial for majority of the French. Faced with the precious nature of their situation, illegal immigrants are beginning to take a stand.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Personally I've had enough of you Van,you called me a Rascist and a narrow minded fool for a reason ONLY YOU SEEM TO SEE,up to now I haven't contacted a Mod about your behaviour but you just keep churning out sh1t. I did feel sorry for you,as you are very disillusioned but you PROMOTE & OPENLY CONDONE THE ACTION OF CRIMINALS,as illegal immigrants are Criminals FULL STOP. Note the word Van it has been said to you many times but doesn't ever seem to get into your head ILLEGAL!

:ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

sexy time


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

orange86 said:


> sexy time


WHERE?? :lol:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

if people cant discuss the topics without resorting to name calling then they will be beanned also

calling someone a racist is IMO the same as calling them a n*gger etc its a derogatory term and if not true can be very hurtful.

So no more of the name calling please from all sides


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> if people cant discuss the topics without resorting to name calling then they will be beanned also
> 
> calling someone a racist is IMO the same as calling them a n*gger etc its a derogatory term and if not true can be very hurtful.
> 
> So no more of the name calling please from all sides


Agreed Tom :thumb:


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> if people cant discuss the topics without resorting to name calling then they will be beanned also
> 
> calling someone a racist is IMO the same as calling them a n*gger etc its a derogatory term and if not true can be very hurtful.
> 
> So no more of the name calling please from all sides


Thank f*ck for that:thumbup1:


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> if people cant discuss the topics without resorting to name calling then they will be *beanned* also
> 
> calling someone a racist is IMO the same as calling them a n*gger etc its a derogatory term and if not true can be very hurtful.
> 
> So no more of the name calling please from all sides


Is Beanned like when you tie someone up and sit on there head farting on them

for an hour or two:tongue:

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UK muscle man (Sep 21, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is Beanned like when you tie someone up and sit on there head farting on them
> 
> for an hour or two:tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


lol:lol:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> Is Beanned like when you tie someone up and sit on there head farting on them
> 
> for an hour or two:tongue:
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


Almost right but you forgot the use of baked beans  Both involved parties the one being tied up and the one farting must be smeared from head to toe in baked beans,hope this clears things up for you:thumb:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Just a note

DOnt insult members using tags

I WILL find out which member posted them :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Tinytom said:


> Just a note
> 
> DOnt insult members using tags
> 
> I WILL find out which member posted them :whistling:


It wasn't me for the record  .

I for one have provided nothing but useful input to this thread :whistling:


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> It wasn't me for the record  .
> 
> I for one have provided nothing but useful input to this thread :whistling:


*LIAR!!!* mg: You stirred this thread like a Pot of Coffee!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Van (May 22, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> Personally I've had enough of you Van,you called me a Rascist and a narrow minded fool for a reason ONLY YOU SEEM TO SEE,up to now I haven't contacted a Mod about your behaviour but you just keep churning out sh1t. I did feel sorry for you,as you are very disillusioned but you PROMOTE & OPENLY CONDONE THE ACTION OF CRIMINALS,as illegal immigrants are Criminals FULL STOP. Note the word Van it has been said to you many times but doesn't ever seem to get into your head ILLEGAL!
> 
> :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban: :ban:


 Look I apologized for calling you a racist, and said that my emotion got in the way of the debate, reading the title it does seem (in my opinion) it could easly be persevered as a racist remark that is the reason i posted in the first place....

and the so called sh*t I am churning out has only been researched facts with my informed opinion.

May I ask what is the reason these immigrants are a threat to you why do you not want them here?



Tinytom said:


> if people cant discuss the topics without resorting to name calling then they will be beanned also
> 
> calling someone a racist is IMO the same as calling them a n*gger etc its a derogatory term and if not true can be very hurtful.
> 
> So no more of the name calling please from all sides


 I have been trying to discuss this but people seem to hurl abuse without any real knowledge about the subject, It is something i am very passionate about if you read through what I have said, you will see this.

And I do not actively support ''illegal immigrants'' but accept that due to the cause and effect of our system you must expect it and you can simply not just shut these people out, and was simply trying to make people empathize with these people

Imagine yourself in there shoes?


----------



## noel (Dec 30, 2005)

so how many of these poor people have you offfered shelter and food to Van?

surely the rights on the citizins who have paid their dues should come first?

whether financially or via their bodies/minds (i.e our own armed forces who are still coming home - to a country they have paid taxes too, have lost limbs for, and then get less help than someone who trips over in tescos)

much like tightening the belt at home financially due to unemployemnt and more 'thrift' why is it so wrong for us as a country to do the same -

if your mother or child is hungry do you feed them first or do you send the food to someone else more needy?

in a utopian world there are no borders we are all just humans, but unfortunately human nature is such - or indeed any animals is such, that you accept responsilibility for your own siblings first...

so why is that so wrong on a wider level

your argument for good I agree with, but no way should illegal immigrants be allowed in, thats why we have a border...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Van said:


> Look I apologized for calling you a racist, and said that my emotion got in the way of the debate, reading the title it does seem (in my opinion) it could easly be persevered as a racist remark that is the reason i posted in the first place....
> 
> and the so called sh*t I am churning out has only been researched facts with my informed opinion.
> 
> ...


I've taken action against those who have been abusive, I have read what you write and to be honest dont agree with any of it but thats not the issue.

I can understand why people become illegal immagrants but at the same time I don't give 2 sh*ts about their dilemma, the fact of the matter is that they are criminals defined by law and criminals do not deserve empathy as this leads to am acceptance of their crime.

Understanding yes but empathy no.

I dont pay my taxes for some person who's never been in this country or contributed to this economy to just come in and free load of my benefits so that if I ever am unlucky enough to need benefits I can't get them because theres a waiting list of criminals who dont deserve it.

You may feel passionately about giving every pity case a home and benefits but frnakly I dont. I work hard to support my family and I dont deserve to have my taxes spent on someone who shouldnt even be here in the first place.

Its all this tree hugging 'everyone's my brother' nonsense that created this influx of illegals in the first place because we are too tolerant a nation. You are synonymous with that mentality, no grasp of the fiscal implications of such a scheme as you propose just proposing it because its a 'nice thing to do'

Then you call people racist because they express a pride in their country and dont want it over run with criminals who have no right to be here.

You use a lot of long words and theory but your methods and reasoning are flawed.

We should be more strict about who we let in to this country not be welcoming every scutter on a truck in with open arms. These people predominantly have no skills and as such will not find work and as such will end up on benefits.

Or they will be exploited by gangs or underhand groups that will use them as near slave labour or for the sex trade. Thats the reality of the situation and the reason that immigration criteria exist.


----------



## Ser (Aug 10, 2008)

Tinytom said:


> I've taken action against those who have been abusive, I have read what you write and to be honest dont agree with any of it but thats not the issue.
> 
> I can understand why people become illegal immagrants but at the same time I don't give 2 sh*ts about their dilemma, the fact of the matter is that they are criminals defined by law and criminals do not deserve empathy as this leads to am acceptance of their crime.
> 
> ...


Tom, thats a very wide sweeping comment...your racist against sex workers and near slaves:nono: :nono: (yes, they are each a race of their own:laugh

:lol:

anyway, i tried to rep you for it but i have been too loving towards you lately apparently:wub:


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

If you like drinking then forget Norway! Your looking at a fiver a beer!


----------



## Hawky (Jun 30, 2009)

Van said:


> Look I apologized for calling you a racist, and said that my emotion got in the way of the debate, reading the title it does seem (in my opinion) it could easly be persevered as a racist remark that is the reason i posted in the first place....
> 
> and the so called sh*t I am churning out has only been researched facts with my informed opinion.
> 
> ...


I don't empathize or care about immigrants to be honest. That's not to say I don't care about people. You have trouble accepting there are people like me that have other concerns. Call me whatever you like I don't give a **** about you or your opinion and I speak for just about everyone that has commented thus far. Had you been able to discuss this without getting so hot under the collar it wouldn't have attracted intervention from the moderators and the need for people to be reprimanded for commenting in a way that is natural to them and that they have every right to do. Its all your fault.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i would like to see a few thai immigrant girls come over and work in the gym for 10p a day or summat, they could just hang around all day and give some of the lads a sexy time if they wanted.... gym would be well busier then  LOL


----------

